# Gynecomastia Surgery, Wroclaw, Poland- Detailed Review (Europe Surgery)



## Matty1864

Hi Everyone,

Firstly Id like to add my thanks to *Ashmo* for his blog on his experience in Poland, Wroclaw, which basically led to me going there. I have used some of Ashmo's information from his blog as it really benefited me so credit goes to him.

I had the procedure done on 14/04/2014 so I'm just a few days post op but I'd like to share my experience and give any advice to those that need it.

*Who done the surgery?*

*
*

*
*Dr. Adam Kalecinski completed the surgery.

UK Site: http://www.europesurgery.co.uk

Facebook Site: https://www.facebook.com/adam.kalecinski

Youtube Site: http://www.youtube.com/user/europesurgery

He is also GMC registered: http://www.gmc-uk.org/doctors/register/LRMP.asp#Use

Use this reference when searching: 6108503

*Reviews*

*
*

*
**Ashmo:*http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/personal-care-health/234402-poland-gyno-surgery-18-07-2013-a.htmlReview of clinic and doctor: http://www.gynecomastia.org/smf/22/my-surgery-review-(dr-adam-kalecinski-wroclaw-poland)/

Review of clinic and doctor: http://www.whatclinic.com/cosmetic-plastic-surgery/poland/wroclaw/professional-beauty/reviews

Review of clinic and doctor (Short): https://www.gynecomastia.org/smf/22/adam-kalecinski-(sp)/

Clinic: http://www.whatclinic.com/cosmetic-plastic-surgery/poland/wroclaw/professional-beauty/male-breast-reduction

Unrelated (female cosmetic): http://forum.sofeminine.co.uk/forum/f104/__f815_f104-Dr-adam-kalecinski.html

*How to book?*

*
*

I contacted the Europe Surgery (UK) via email.

David and a few other people will most likley contact you, telling you about what happens, you will also need to send a few pictures of the effected area so they can assess whether you are suitable for surgery.

Once the pictures are sent and they have responded you can book a date they have given and that's all done.

*What about accommodation and flights?*

*
*

In regards to accommodation the clinic can set this up for you, they do have there own self catering apartments which total about £30 a night but I did not use these due to confusion there end booking them.

If you want to find your own accommodation a good website is www.booking.com. Any place West of Wraclow main town center will be fine. I stayed in an apartment called Locativus http://www.booking.com/hotel/pl/locativus.en-gb.html (totals around £35 a night). It was on the 8th floor (a lift by the entrance) and it was great, I could walk to the clinic and the owners even picked me up free of charge after my operation, I would highly recommend!

In regards to flights I used Ryan Air from Stansted, I used only hand luggage as I didn't want to lug around a huge case when I've just had an operation. The cost was about £150 return however Wizz Air also do it slightly cheaper yet I found they were quite specific on times and dates so opted not too.

*My Experience?*

*
*

On Saturday I received an email stating there had been a cancellation so I could now be now be operated on the Monday instead of the Tuesday which was good and better for aftercare.

*Day 1*

0430- Woke up

0530- Left for Stansted Airport

0700- Arrived at the Airport and said my goodbyes to my parents

0830- Plane left for Wroclaw

1120- Plane arrived in Wroclaw, got picked up by Chris the taxi driver, met another UK resident who was also going to the clinic

1230- Arrived at clinic after some confusion as Chris still had my appointment for the Tuesday

1.00- Filled out some paperwork on my state of mind and health etc

1.30- Met Adam Kalecinski who kept it short and sweet and told me about the procedure etc.

1.45- Blood test

2.00- Led to my room and showered and got gown on to prepare for surgery.

2.30- Adam came in and marked the area with a pen

3.00- Led to operating table, IV put in, slight delay then I was out

3.45- Woke up in my room with a drip in and tight compression vest

4.00- Nurse came in to check all was well, I just slept for a while

6.00- Nurse came in with food and water (basically a very nice ham and cheese sandwich)

8.00- Given some painkillers

10.00-Slept

*Day 2*

*
*

0430- Woke up, couldn't seem to sleep

0630- Nurse came in to change dressings, remove drain and check all was well

0700- Got the famous sandwich and a nice cup of tea

0800- Adam came in with the nurse and checked all was well.

0830- Given information packet and painkillers- DISCHARGED

0900- Waited to be picked up by the apartment owners

0920- Got a lift to the apartment.

1000- Lounged about for a few hours

1200- Went out the best shop, LIDL's just down the road

The rest of it I just went out a few times and lounged about the apartment.

*Final Day*

*
*

*
*2.00- Called Chris who arranged to pick me up at 4pm

4.00- Chris arrived, left for airport

4.30- Arrived at airport

5.00- Checked in, went through security

6.00- Boarded plane

7.30- Arrived in the UK!

*
Images*

I know how important images are so I included a few of before and after, I suffered from the puffy nip problem, not the fat problem. It was from hormonal imbalances through puberty not because of any steroid usage or drug taking.

*Gyno- Before and After*

http://postimg.org/image/bb43mfakp/

*Please note the pictures are only 3 days post op so they will not show the actual results until all the healing has taken place*

*
*

*The Clinic:*

*
*http://postimg.org/image/qb0jyjfqv/

http://postimg.org/image/gt28w85jh/

http://postimg.org/image/6olypmgi5/

http://postimg.org/image/eufsde53j/

http://postimg.org/image/ea4o15it1/

*
Free compression vest provided*

*
*http://postimg.org/image/3w7qmnr33/

*The Apartment- Locativus-** Any questions email: **[email protected]*

*
*

*
*http://postimg.org/image/lub95c16v/

http://postimg.org/image/iwqwsi5uh/

http://postimg.org/image/bwm1b580v/

*
Cost Breakdown*

*
*

*
*Operation (Gland and Lipo) £1400

Blood Test £20 (Can be done free in the UK by your GP etc)

Food- £10

Taxi- £8

Flights (Return)- £150

Compression Vest (Better fitted)- £50

Apartment- £100 (3 nights)

Spending- £50

All can be done cheaper and will depend on your needs

*The Annoying aspect*

*
*


Wearing a compression vest 24/7 for 4-6 weeks

No heavy lifting for 4-6 weeks

You don't want to work up a heavy sweat or it will make the wound damp and horrid

No swimming etc for weeks

Keeping your scar out of the sunlight for up to a year

No bathing or getting wound wet (4-6 weeks)

Only shower


However a small price to pay to rid yourself of the horrid gyno

*Top Tips*

*
*


Take a buttoned shirt as you can't lift your arms vertical and have limited movement for a few days

Print all confirmation and communications off to ensure they don't suddenly change something ie have you paid?

Take DVD's or in my case a psp with English films

Confirm your accommodation is booked if using through the clinic as the poor gent I spoke to from England arrived to suddenly find they had not booked it!

Learn some basic phrases in Polish and give them a try, trust me its better to attempt it then not too.

Pack light if travelling alone, you don't want anything heavy after this operation

Explore by all means but remember your having surgery at your expense you don't want to damage the results

Invest in the £50 vest option as its lighter, fits better and is more comfy.

No need to contact your GP for stitch removal, they are dissolvable


Overall, I believe it payed off, there was no way I was going to pay UK prices and I bite the bullet so to say as I had never travelled alone let alone for surgery abroad, sometimes you just have to take the risk in life.

I know how annoying gyno is and its weird sitting here with a flat chest? Is this real life? I just can't wait till I can hit the gym again.

For anyone who needs advice or info, please just ask!

Thanks :thumb:


----------



## ashmo

Nice write up mate! Regarding the getting the wounds wet I was told no water on them for 1 week?

Have you got some non-absorbent pads for your chest? I changed mine every 2 days, and after 2 weeks started to put bio oil on them, what about massaging techniques? I wasn't told much on this but I worked it out for my self.


----------



## Matty1864

Hi Ashmo,

I do have some pads which I replace regularly, to be honest I spoke to him about massaging but he didn't seem to think too much of it, stating that once the wound is healed just do it. The after letter does say not to get the wound wet I guess until it heals. A quick question, how long until the wound tends to close and heal up? I'm also going back to work from this Monday, a week after the surgery, do you think this is pushing it? Work is mainly just putting stock out etc but I won't be stretching or lifting heavy.


----------



## ashmo

Matty1864 said:


> Hi Ashmo,
> 
> I do have some pads which I replace regularly, to be honest I spoke to him about massaging but he didn't seem to think too much of it, stating that once the wound is healed just do it. The after letter does say not to get the wound wet I guess until it heals. A quick question, how long until the wound tends to close and heal up? I'm also going back to work from this Monday, a week after the surgery, do you think this is pushing it? Work is mainly just putting stock out etc but I won't be stretching or lifting heavy.


Took about 10 days for the wounds to be sort of healed, I had a week off work after the surgery and went back in with no issues just make sure you don't lift your arms straight up as you could open your wounds, took about a month until I started doing that and it was a bit painful as it was tight but after doing it a few times everything was back to normal, I did have some scar tissue build up which has sort of all nearly gone but you'll feel it when you start massaging, also don't be scared taking your compression vest off, after the first few days I started keeping it off for and hour or two as you have to wash it, it dries pretty quick.


----------



## DanishM

Looks good mate! I have the same problem with puffy nipples (also caused by teenage imbalanced hormones) that can always be seen through shirts etc., so may have to do this at some point (if I can't have it done through the health care here in Denmark)

Great write up! :beer:


----------



## Matty1864

ashmo said:


> Took about 10 days for the wounds to be sort of healed, I had a week off work after the surgery and went back in with no issues just make sure you don't lift your arms straight up as you could open your wounds, took about a month until I started doing that and it was a bit painful as it was tight but after doing it a few times everything was back to normal, I did have some scar tissue build up which has sort of all nearly gone but you'll feel it when you start massaging, also don't be scared taking your compression vest off, after the first few days I started keeping it off for and hour or two as you have to wash it, it dries pretty quick.


Yeah, It'll be exactly a week since the op that I'm back at work, I can already see the wounds are starting to heal as I looks nice and clean and theres a small itch which normally means the cells are doing there stuff! When did you start massaging the area? I have also taken the vest off a few times and have already washed it as theres nothing worse than a stinking vest. I can't wait for the wounds to heal and to get back to my normal routine, how long did it take before you attempted doing exercise such as lifting?


----------



## Jas

Brilliant thread post, have just read all of it. I may go down this route as it is ridiculous prices at private clinics in the uk, and you don't get any better service here. I went for a £150 consultation at BMI Coventry, the appointment was rushed, poorly managed with it 20 minutes late, and then he skipped half of the questions I had. There reluctant to fix it anyway, won't be using them again.


----------



## ashmo

Matty1864 said:


> Yeah, It'll be exactly a week since the op that I'm back at work, I can already see the wounds are starting to heal as I looks nice and clean and theres a small itch which normally means the cells are doing there stuff! When did you start massaging the area? I have also taken the vest off a few times and have already washed it as theres nothing worse than a stinking vest. I can't wait for the wounds to heal and to get back to my normal routine, how long did it take before you attempted doing exercise such as lifting?


Started massaging after 2 weeks, did just 5 minutes a day lightly with bio oil, then every week massaged a bit harder to make sure there were no hard lumps, I wore my vest 247 for the first 4 weeks then at nights for the next 4 weeks as I put bio oil on my nipples and didn't want to get it everywhere, I got back in the gym after 4 weeks but didn't do chest until the week after and took it from there, as for the stitches they are "dissolvable" but after about 2 months I could see 1 or 2 sticking out, its natural for your body to try and push them out so I had a nurse trim them, don't pull them OMG done this and it hurt!


----------



## Matty1864

Jas said:


> Brilliant thread post, have just read all of it. I may go down this route as it is ridiculous prices at private clinics in the uk, and you don't get any better service here. I went for a £150 consultation at BMI Coventry, the appointment was rushed, poorly managed with it 20 minutes late, and then he skipped half of the questions I had. There reluctant to fix it anyway, won't be using them again.


The UK will always be more expensive than Europe, however there are pro's and con's to everything. Sorry to hear that they rushed everything, I know the feeling. When I went to my GP they just referred me, saw a woman for all of 5 minutes, told to come back in 6 months, went back in 6 months, saw them for 10 minutes "oh we have not done a blood test" (Didn't think of that in the 6 months I was waiting) come back in two months. Went in January 2014 to the hospital, "we might be able to apply for funding" 5 minutes after speaking to a consultant "the problems not severe enough to operate on" "sorry"...............Wasted almost a year waiting to be told they can't do it, my lesson learned: Take it into your own hands and make it happen! It may be costly but just being rid of gyno is amazing and you wont regret it, good luck!


----------



## Matty1864

ashmo said:


> Started massaging after 2 weeks, did just 5 minutes a day lightly with bio oil, then every week massaged a bit harder to make sure there were no hard lumps, I wore my vest 247 for the first 4 weeks then at nights for the next 4 weeks as I put bio oil on my nipples and didn't want to get it everywhere, I got back in the gym after 4 weeks but didn't do chest until the week after and took it from there, as for the stitches they are "dissolvable" but after about 2 months I could see 1 or 2 sticking out, its natural for your body to try and push them out so I had a nurse trim them, don't pull them OMG done this and it hurt!


Thanks for the information, I can imagine the stitches killing trying to remove them! I plan the same, to wear it 4 weeks then maybe switch to a thinner compression shirt such as underarmour if I need too. Did you add anything to the dressings as the nurse seemed to spray some anti-bac stuff on before applying dressings?


----------



## ashmo

Matty1864 said:


> Thanks for the information, I can imagine the stitches killing trying to remove them! I plan the same, to wear it 4 weeks then maybe switch to a thinner compression shirt such as underarmour if I need too. Did you add anything to the dressings as the nurse seemed to spray some anti-bac stuff on before applying dressings?


Ye its an antiseptic spray and they probably sprayed some medical glue as well, took a few days to come off haha, I just used the bio oil and loads of it and just put the pads on top with some tape and then the compression top.


----------



## ashmo

Hows it going mate any updates? pics?


----------



## Matty1864

ashmo said:


> Hows it going mate any updates? pics?


Hi,

All is going well, the wounds is starting to heal nicely, theres no swelling, just a small amount of yellow bruising near the wound, nothing major.

My movement is also getting better such as bending over etc but obviously I am limiting that for wound healing reasons. I will update with some pictures soon.

Thanks


----------



## Matty1864

ashmo said:


> Hows it going mate any updates? pics?


Update:

24/04/2014- Will include pictures soon

My movement is much better and the wounds are beginning to close, I have however noticed lumpiness under the nipple which I presume is scar tissue/minor swelling from the gland removal and lipo, I can't massage until the wound is closed full.

Hopefully it will dissipate after massaging and with time.


----------



## Djs1704

Good post, have the same same issue from teens, and being having bloods done over the last 4wks for low test and other imbalances.

Poland seems the best bet as uk prices seem to sore into the 4k mark for gland and lipo. Good to finally find a place with great advice,


----------



## ashmo

Matty1864 said:


> Update:
> 
> 24/04/2014- Will include pictures soon
> 
> My movement is much better and the wounds are beginning to close, I have however noticed lumpiness under the nipple which I presume is scar tissue/minor swelling from the gland removal and lipo, I can't massage until the wound is closed full.
> 
> Hopefully it will dissipate after massaging and with time.


Yes most likely some scar tissue build up, start massaging when you feel its healed enough, but don't leave it too long.


----------



## Matty1864

ashmo said:


> Yes most likely some scar tissue build up, start massaging when you feel its healed enough, but don't leave it too long.


Hi Ashmo,

When did you begin massaging the areas? Also did you have any scar tissue build up, if so did massaging improve it or did time do the majority of the work?

To be honest they didn't go through much about massaging, is there a specific way to do it? I.E be firm but not too soft


----------



## Matty1864

Djs1704 said:


> Good post, have the same same issue from teens, and being having bloods done over the last 4wks for low test and other imbalances.
> 
> Poland seems the best bet as uk prices seem to sore into the 4k mark for gland and lipo. Good to finally find a place with great advice,


Hi,

It's certainly a daunting thought heading over to Poland for surgery, I travelled alone and I have never even done that before, let alone for surgery.

Just shows how much I wanted to be rid of the problem, do plenty of research and I'm sure you will make the right choice, sometimes you just have to take the "gamble".

In a nutshell I would say Noa Clinic is worth the money, it has pro's and con's but they do the job and they do it well, obviously aftercare and further information are not there once the surgery is done, however

I guess you pay for that but like I said as long as they do the surgery correctly and with precision there is a much lower risk of complications. It's certainly the best money I've spent, just to see the results after surgery

is weird! Having a flat chest with no puffiness! I am currently dealing with some scar tissue build up but this is fairly common, just shows its not always sunshine and rainbows after surgery but its a waiting game, good luck!


----------



## ashmo

Matty1864 said:


> Hi Ashmo,
> 
> When did you begin massaging the areas? Also did you have any scar tissue build up, if so did massaging improve it or did time do the majority of the work?
> 
> To be honest they didn't go through much about massaging, is there a specific way to do it? I.E be firm but not too soft


After about 2 weeks, yes I had a lump on my right side which went after few weeks of massaging, I still have some scar tissue build up along where they cut but its getting smaller every week.


----------



## Jas

Is it possible to drive back from the Airport yourself, or is it too painful post surgery to drive? I don't have anyone to take me.


----------



## ashmo

Jas said:


> Is it possible to drive back from the Airport yourself, or is it too painful post surgery to drive? I don't have anyone to take me.


I drove home fine but didn't wear a seat belt.


----------



## Jas

Was the one operation enough for you, it never grow again?


----------



## ashmo

Jas said:


> Was the one operation enough for you, it never grow again?


Depends on how much of the gland is removed, if some is left there is always a chance it can come back.


----------



## Jas

Ok so can Androgens (steriods) make them grow again? I'll assume yes, as some of the gland can still exist??

You have to take nolvadex to stop this from happening - post operation, if you go on a cycle right?


----------



## ashmo

Jas said:


> Ok so can Androgens (steriods) make them grow again? I'll assume yes, as some of the gland can still exist??
> 
> You have to take nolvadex to stop this from happening - post operation, if you go on a cycle right?


Any type of steroid can cause gyno be that directly or indirectly, if you are gyno prone its best to use Nolva and an AI while on cycle.


----------



## ba baracuss

ashmo said:


> Depends on how much of the gland is removed, if some is left there is always a chance it can come back.


Did they remove all of your glands? Don't they leave a bit to prevent a 'dent' when you lift your arms?

I'd want 100% of it out myself.


----------



## ashmo

ba baracuss said:


> Did they remove all of your glands? Don't they leave a bit to prevent a 'dent' when you lift your arms?
> 
> I'd want 100% of it out myself.


Not 100% sure, my nipples aren't inverted but I can feel the crater where the gland was removed from so not sure whats going on ha, the good thing is, if it does come back they will do a free revision if needs be


----------



## Matty1864

UPDATE: 2 Weeks Post Op

Hi everyone,

All is well and the wounds are finally beginning to close and heal up nicely, my movement is excellent and theres not much I cant do, except bench pressing :turned: I have noticed some scar tissue has appeared but mainly on the side in which the larger tissue was extracted, so I guess this was to expected. Mind you even with the scar tissue it does not "puff" out and looks flat so I can't complain, plus its also only just two weeks post op so I cant say what the final result will be, it may be decrease or go all together. I am beginning to massage the area carefully as I dont want to annoy the healing process, plus some "scar" tissue may well be swelling so gently does it. Here's a picture:

2 Weeks: http://postimg.org/image/787on8zqx/


----------



## Matty1864

UPDATE: 2 Weeks Post Op

Hi everyone,

All is well and the wounds are finally beginning to close and heal up nicely, my movement is excellent and theres not much I cant do, except bench pressing :turned: I have noticed some scar tissue has appeared but mainly on the side in which the larger tissue was extracted, so I guess this was to expected. Mind you even with the scar tissue it does not "puff" out and looks flat so I can't complain, plus its also only just two weeks post op so I cant say what the final result will be, it may be decrease or go all together. I am beginning to massage the area carefully as I don't want to annoy the healing process, plus some "scar" tissue may well be swelling so gently does it. Here's a picture:

2 Weeks: http://postimg.org/image/787on8zqx/71d51215/


----------



## Jas

Matty1864 said:


> UPDATE: 2 Weeks Post Op
> 
> Hi everyone,
> 
> All is well and the wounds are finally beginning to close and heal up nicely, my movement is excellent and theres not much I cant do, except bench pressing :turned: I have noticed some scar tissue has appeared but mainly on the side in which the larger tissue was extracted, so I guess this was to expected. Mind you even with the scar tissue it does not "puff" out and looks flat so I can't complain, plus its also only just two weeks post op so I cant say what the final result will be, it may be decrease or go all together. I am beginning to massage the area carefully as I don't want to annoy the healing process, plus some "scar" tissue may well be swelling so gently does it. Here's a picture:
> 
> 2 Weeks: http://postimg.org/image/787on8zqx/71d51215/


Did you take much local currency with you? I'm assuming the apartment owner / place have no credit or debit card machine facility, so pay by cash on day?


----------



## ashmo

Jas said:


> Did you take much local currency with you? I'm assuming the apartment owner / place have no credit or debit card machine facility, so pay by cash on day?


Ye cash, I only took about £40 for two people and came back with change, cheap supermarket within 60 seconds of the apartment and food is so cheap.


----------



## ashmo

Matty1864 said:


> UPDATE: 2 Weeks Post Op
> 
> Hi everyone,
> 
> All is well and the wounds are finally beginning to close and heal up nicely, my movement is excellent and theres not much I cant do, except bench pressing :turned: I have noticed some scar tissue has appeared but mainly on the side in which the larger tissue was extracted, so I guess this was to expected. Mind you even with the scar tissue it does not "puff" out and looks flat so I can't complain, plus its also only just two weeks post op so I cant say what the final result will be, it may be decrease or go all together. I am beginning to massage the area carefully as I don't want to annoy the healing process, plus some "scar" tissue may well be swelling so gently does it. Here's a picture:
> 
> 2 Weeks: http://postimg.org/image/787on8zqx/71d51215/


Hows the recovery going mate?


----------



## Matty1864

ashmo said:


> Hows the recovery going mate?


All is well, the wounds have healed up nicley, its basically a pinkish type line along the bottom of the nipple, I have been massaging the areas and this has slowly taken the small amount of scabbing off which is good. The left side which had the large gland still has some scar tissue, however it does not create a puffy nipple so I can't moan and as I said before, It's only 3 and a half weeks post op so time may sort it out. I hope to go back to light weightlifting next week, but overall I am happy with the results and Poland was certainly worth the "gamble". Weird to think it was only me reading your thread in Feburary that made my go and do it, If someone said a year ago I was going to Poland alone to have an operation I would have laughed, my only other regret is not doing it sooner and hoping the NHS wait would pay off, It's a shame they gave me false hope as I would have rather just been told straight away they can't do it, would have saved me months of waiting and being constantly frustrated with the problem.

I will update with some pictures soon to show the healing process

Thanks


----------



## spsjkin1

Hi Matty1864, I'm booked in with Adam in September, I can't wait! Quick question, do you pay for the blood test over there in pounds or zlotys?


----------



## Dan94

Some new pics now that its a while since the surgery would be cool @Matty1864 ?

Hope recovery is going/went good


----------



## Sub-Zero

Excellent helpful thread mate. :thumb:


----------



## Jas

spsjkin1 said:


> Hi Matty1864, I'm booked in with Adam in September, I can't wait! Quick question, do you pay for the blood test over there in pounds or zlotys?


Pay in Pounds. Cash or credit card.


----------



## Johninpoland

Jas said:


> Pay in Pounds. Cash or credit card. The guy is very helpful who works there you can reach him by email
> 
> hi guys I also been to europesurgery clinic I think the best way to contact them is though the UK number 02081444254 or email [email protected] if you conact the poland office they don't answer the phone a lot of the time It just rings costing you moneycalling poland and the emails take ages to come back. Also have a think if something where to go wrong you would not get the aftercare clinics in the UK because these have all been organsised my David. Its there nurse that does them. Also can only book into the apartment via David in london. Anyway just my advise having been its the same cost eiher way. They also organise allthe consultations for Adam in the uk
> 
> i hope I put a picture on !! Any way over all my experince was good THough without this forum I would never have gone as it was very scary booking in Poland. The facebook site helps too but again its the london office that owns that


----------



## Johninpoland

hi I found that europesurgery where better you get a lot more support if you call them the poland office often don't answer the phone or emails!


----------



## peter1234

I agree with John if your booking to go abroad you be mad to call Poland, when there someone in the Uk that could help you. David in the office in london really helpful, what happens if something goes wrong and you can't get hold of the Poland office you got no come back if you contact them. They often don't answer the phone in Poland where they always do in the uk and they help you sort out the flights and accomodation.


----------



## tomcatt

great write up. i just need to save up now. did you have a consultation in london?


----------



## musio

how's the recovering going? @Matty1864 any scarring?


----------



## wod

Anyone else planning on surgery abroad and traveling alone drop me a pm


----------



## musio

Planning a a trip to poland. Adam seems to be the name to go to unless anyone else has other recommendations?


----------



## Dan94

musio said:


> Planning a a trip to poland. Adam seems to be the name to go to unless anyone else has other recommendations?


Belgium one seems popular too


----------



## Matty1864

Hello everyone, apologies I don't log on here that often! I travelled alone to Poland which was pretty intimidating but well worth it! I know how frustrating and embarrassing it is having gyno.

As for updates, It has gone very well, the initial recovery was very quickly, there is a small brownish scar line which is at the incision site but its very minimal and I am more than happy to have that rather than those horrid lumps. I will post a picture to show the difference.

If you are thinking about going here are some helpful tips:

-Speak to the UK contact (David) about booking etc as he is easier to get hold of!

-When accommodation etc is booked, get confirmation and print it off for proof! It will prevent muddling things up and people getting confused!

-Have a look of google street view, I did just to see the area I was staying and it helped when I had to remember the route from my housing to the clinic!

-Pay through your bank, I couldn't risk carrying over £1400 in cash, a bank transfer gives you proof and a receipt

-If you can get blood tests in the UK, I should have because I had to pay £20 for a test! Even though I knew everything was good to go as I had one in the UK about four weeks prior!

-Explore the options! Look at other accommodation, as linked above I stayed at a very nice flat, for a cheaper rate yet it had more and had great hospitality

Go for it! I know how daunting the thought of surgery abroad can be! Especially alone! A year ago if you said this to me, I would have laughed but now I sit here with a non lumpy chest and dont regret it at all! It was well worth the money!


----------



## Matty1864

tomcatt said:


> great write up. i just need to save up now. did you have a consultation in london?


I had a call but opted not to have the consultation as I was told what it was through the NHS (ultrasound, blood tests etc) so I knew the problem and felt that being told again what it was and how to operate etc would not benefit me. I'm by no means a medical professional but feel free to ask me if you want to know about the consultation you will get etc


----------



## uksurg

Hey all, i found this thread by typing in gynecomastia poland surgery.

I am 26, from the UK and have bitch tits. I'm still unsure whether its because of fat or the gland as well but i think its the latter as well.

I have weight to lose as well (doing free weights for 3 years, cardio for about 4 months now and recently calorie counting. prior to that was keto/low carb/IF but was not able to see much improvement, or sustain it).

Anyway I am losing weight, but i have this terrible feeling that the moobs won't dissapear after i've lost the fat.

which is why i'm here.

Matty can we have a follow up + images on how you are doing now (just under a year later)?

Also regarding surgery in poland are there any places that provide good aftercare as well? I wanna plan this as my failsafe post weight loss

thanks

and apologies if i'm making any mistakes. completely new here and **** scared about all of this.

I really would prefer to not have surgery if possible (heard too many scare stories of anesthesia going wrong in elective surgeries) but if it comes down to it, i want to be prepared with the right tools to see it through.

Any and all advice welcome and helpful thanks

Sal


----------



## ashmo

uksurg said:


> Hey all, i found this thread by typing in gynecomastia poland surgery.
> 
> I am 26, from the UK and have bitch tits. I'm still unsure whether its because of fat or the gland as well but i think its the latter as well.
> 
> I have weight to lose as well (doing free weights for 3 years, cardio for about 4 months now and recently calorie counting. prior to that was keto/low carb/IF but was not able to see much improvement, or sustain it).
> 
> Anyway I am losing weight, but i have this terrible feeling that the moobs won't dissapear after i've lost the fat.
> 
> which is why i'm here.
> 
> Matty can we have a follow up + images on how you are doing now (just under a year later)?
> 
> Also regarding surgery in poland are there any places that provide good aftercare as well? I wanna plan this as my failsafe post weight loss
> 
> thanks
> 
> and apologies if i'm making any mistakes. completely new here and **** scared about all of this.
> 
> I really would prefer to not have surgery if possible (heard too many scare stories of anesthesia going wrong in elective surgeries) but if it comes down to it, i want to be prepared with the right tools to see it through.
> 
> Any and all advice welcome and helpful thanks
> 
> Sal


First off make your own topic. Secondly look at my sig topic.


----------



## Bainsy2

Hi all,

I've followed this post with interest for quite some time and used the information to inform my decision to have surgery at the europsurgery clinic. It took a while for me to bite the bullet and book it but I have been suffering with gyno for years and had a pretty bad case in both breasts. This comment is designed to factual and to the point in order to encourage people to go for the surgery.

My trip was very similar to Matty. The whole experience was very straight forward and all the staff do their utmost to make you feel at ease. I was booked in with Dr Marta who explained the process to me in great details before asking me if I wanted to proceed. I was also seen by a Psychologist to ensure I was of sound mind but this wasn't an issue. It was less than an hour from me going into theatre to coming round in my room and couldn't believe how good I felt. I was expecting to feel a lot worse than what I did but the pain did kick in later in the day but nothing extreme. I am now 4 days post op and back home and extremely pleased that I've had it done. To have a flat chest again, even though there is swelling and bruising, is wonderful and I'd like to thank Matty and all the other contributors for their detailed comments as this gave me to push to go and have it done.

I stayed in the Puro hotel which about a 30 min walk from the surgery. Once I was seen by Doctor Marta the morning following the op I walked to the hotel. I was then seen the following day by Doctor Marta and given the green light to go home. I flew the following day due to the flight times.

The whole experience was straight forward and I'd urge anyone thinking about it to go and have it done.


----------



## Soul keeper

Thank you for this, my son has very similar gyno issues.


----------

